# Windshield Washer Pump not Working.?



## quantass (May 17, 2007)

My vehicle is having troubles with the windshield washer pump. When i pull the lever there is no pumping sound or water being sprayed onto the windshield, tho the wipers still work. I've already tested the wiring and all is fine. The problem appears to be either the pump itself or a free floating wire.

The unnconnected wire is apart of a set that goes into a plug beneath the washer reservoir. My guess is the wire came disconnected from the plug and requires reattchment. My problem is when i go to strip the wire sheeth expecting to see some silver or copper looking wire underneath, what i actually get is more white-green lithium-like paste within the wire. Ok wheres the actual wiring for me to connect back to the plug?

Perhaps this is normal and the wire does not require reattaching? In such a case I'd have to conclude the pump is to blame. Any ideas on how i can also test the pump and even replace it if necessary. It seems fixed to the reservoir somehow.

Tx


----------



## canadiatx (Apr 19, 2008)

*wires off connector to pump..*

hey.. I can't answer your question but can you answer mine? I'm new on here today!

I have two bare wires off the connector too but maybe they come from the pump.. one is pink and one blue!

My retread tire blew and took my wheel lining out as well as a w/w hose and I guess a connector?? No idea where it came from! Any ideas?? I can't my hands on a Haynes and the FSM I downloaded doesn't have the wiring diagram!

Mine is 1990 240sx!


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Run a jumper from your battery over to the plug on the pump, if it don't work it's the pump - I can sell you a pump if you find yours is bad - but not for too much longer, gonna haul this junk car to the scrapyard soon.


----------



## canadiatx (Apr 19, 2008)

*not the pump*

Okay so I just checked it and the pump is working cuz the tubes I guess I put on backwards! So its just the rear washer that doesn't work! And now when I press the rear washer button it makes the front ones spray! I guess there is one connector for each on the washer resevoir! I think it's called a relay? I'm missing both connector and part that it connects into maybe.. what would they be called??? This sucks cuz I just filled up my reservoir!


----------

